# Morgan Stallion Opinions



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

am I missing something? The photos are of a baby and not good for any sort of critique, conformation or stallion...

are there no adult photos of him?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

From the looks of it they aren't going to do anything with him, just stud him out right away. He's a 2009 baby and available for stud in 2011. Of course, he's 5 now and no new pics? 

I'd want updated pics and some sort of show, trail, done SOMETHING, record before I'd consider breeding any mare to him.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's a peeve of mine. If the owners are going to offer him up as a stud prospect, the least they can do is keep his site updated with current,_ good quality_ photos that do him justice.

Also, as MN said, there's no statement that he's done anything in his life beyond convert grass to poop.

Personally, I would never breed to a stud that didn't have some sort of profession. I wouldn't care if his sole purpose in life was carrying his owner down the trails, but he better be dang good at it....though I'd want something more than that in any stud prospect _I _was looking at.


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

I agree that did peeve me a bit. But I _have_ met one of his foals and adored her. Perfect conformation, personality, ect.. The people who run the facility are very bad about updating. I heard that most of their animals are very well trained, of course, it could be complete bs.


----------



## wakiya (Feb 7, 2009)

I'd need to see pictures of him now to judge
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

Should I pass on him then?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

i personally would. there is no effort in promoting him. but thats for you to decide. you could go visit him and see how he is, but i wouldnt breed to any stallion where an owner cant put forth an effort to put up good, recent pictures of him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## lillahimed (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the advice


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

If you're serious about breeding, request more information about him!


----------

